# MMS Not working in CM10.2?



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone else have this bug? I'm about to jump to PA.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes it's reported. I don't have the issue & I have voice+ removed. Maybe try that.


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

I also have the issue. If I have auto-download of MMS enabled, I get a download failed notification, and if I click it to retry, it takes me to the blank new message screen.

If I turn off auto-download... it'll actually show up in the person's text history... but if I click download... it just sits at Downloading forever...

I've tried removing Voice+ as well.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Should he fixed now. Try updating.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> Should he fixed now. Try updating. Sent from my One using Tapatalk 4


Do you know on which build? The latest I see on get.cm is the 8/30 build and that's what I'm running and still have the issue.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

mindleak said:


> Do you know on which build? The latest I see on get.cm is the 8/30 build and that's what I'm running and still have the issue.


Check the developer section any of the unofficial builds merged after that one should work.


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

A 9/2 build came up on get.cm so I flashed it... MMS seems to be working again!


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

mindleak said:


> A 9/2 build came up on get.cm so I flashed it... MMS seems to be working again!


Can anyone else confirm that MMS is fixed with the 9/2 build?


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

JagoX said:


> A 9/2 build came up on get.cm so I flashed it... MMS seems to be working again!
> 
> Can anyone else confirm that MMS is fixed with the 9/2 build?


It works for you, so it's fixed.

WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> It works for you, so it's fixed.
> 
> WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


Uh wha? Unhelpful response in unhelpful :fright:


----------

